# New Warmachine Releases (Vessel of Menoth, Dawnguard Destor Thane, Revenant Rifleman)



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So I found this stuff over on BoLS today. A couple of new kits coming out, and a 3D render of yet another Battle Engine. 










Vessel of Menoth- 3D render










Dawnguard Destor Thane- Retribution of Scyrah










Revenant Rifleman Crew- Cryx

I like the look of those Dawnguard. I am still not convinced that I like the direction PP is going with these Battle Engines but the render of the Vessel is interesting.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think that is a render, looks like a 3-up or a test mold. That or these damn render programs are getting insanely good.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The first ones a render alright.... i'm not overly impressed by any of this though.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> I don't think that is a render, looks like a 3-up or a test mold. That or these damn render programs are getting insanely good.


It's a render. So it said in the article that showed it


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the first one kinda looks like the holy wheel chair.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

im going to assume the battle engine will have something on the front....otherwise it'd be a pointless looking building. not forming an opionion yet. 

guy on the horse is sick

revenant rifleman looks ok, not amazing but ok


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Not sure what I'd use it for, but that first thing could look very good converted for use with my Sisters.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Not their best work.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> im going to assume the battle engine will have something on the front....otherwise it'd be a pointless looking building. not forming an opionion yet.


Link to the full concept art


----------

